
History of heart Symbol - pknerd
https://priceonomics.com/why-is-the-heart-emoji-so-anatomically-incorrect/
======
theophrastus
This article seems to miss a favorite possible source of the valentine heart
shape, (which Don Knuth eludes to in the Metafont manual on his way to a
classic heart shape): it's the shape of woman's buttocks, viewed from a
certain angle.

